# Side Scanned ALL Galveston Bay Reefs and Made a Map



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

For those of you in the boating forum here on 2 cool. If you haven't seen it already in the General Fishing forum, here is the link to that thread.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=2556001

What did I do? over several years I stopped fishing and side scanned all the reefs deep, shallow, everywhere from Christmas Bay, Bastrop Bay, Chocolate, Carancahua, Greens, Jones, Moses, West Bay, East Bay, Trinity, all the way to 146 bridge in Tabbs ect etc. Then I converted it to a reef overlay file so it displays the reef outlines on top of your Navionics map or base GPS map.

Instead of showing the following 









REEF RECON show the REEF this way over your map chip. 









And here's an example of an area east of the ship channel for how detail I went with the mapping. (These reef lines would then overlay your Map and you'd see the Reef Boundaries over your map chip contour lines.









for more information go the main 2cool Official Announcement thread. 
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=2556001


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Here's a screen capture I got from one of the guys that reviewed it on the water..


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

maps worked great. ended up with 24 that day following the edges of the reefs and shell.. thanks again.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

This is way cool. Went to the website and downloaded. Its really easy and self explanatory. I am completely computer retarded and was a bit intimidated....but it was a breeze. Played with the maps and am amazed at the quality. Game changer from Troutsupport. Saves many 1000 of dollars and hours in scouting trips and expands my fishing opportunities. Man i love this stuff!


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Awesome Tobin. Ill get a copy for sure. 


Customizing one sled at a time 
Mobile Marine audio and electronics 
832-726-5513


----------



## EvansMarine (Jun 7, 2010)

Awesome job Tobin!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Thanks Bryan!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Phil Grayson asked me a valuable question. thought I'd answer it here. 

He said "I am almost 80 yrs & have been fishing Trinity Bay for 65+ years, and know Dows, Lost, Beasley, Fishers, Trinity, Hodges Reefs and others. In the 40,s and 50's we would take a cane pole to find the shell; anchor and fish until our homemade ice box was full. I have a Lowrance HDS that I use for the GPS & map with Navionics Platinum Plus and a separate Lowrance depth finder for finding shell etc. Would your "Reef Recon" show any more information than I already have? Is worth it to me?"

My answer to Phil and anyone in the same situation "Yes Phill. Do you know that there were over a 400 dry holes drilled in Trinity Bay? That means no well head, but they still had well pads that oyster later grew on. I have 140 well pad reefs in Trinity plus the named reefs. 

Plus, did you know that there were also well pad reefs in Galveston Bay? The area outside of Clear Lake? there are 100 of those plus some man made reefs closer to the channell on both sides of the channel that are no longer marked. very few of those are marked on maps either. These are reefs that out exclusive of the named reefs like Dow (inner and outer), Lost, Beazly, Fishers, Trinity ect." 

That alone is over 240 reefs.. that doesn't even hit Galveston bay below Eagle and Smith point, East Bay (did you know there are man made reefs in east that have no more buoys on them? Same for south west of smith point. They arn't marked. But they're ALL on REEF RECON. 

hope that helps guys. Ya'll feel free to ask me any questions you have. 
t


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

And the last on the water intro I did said that it works in Simrad, Elite Ti, Carbon, and Gen 3, and I forgot to mention that it works in ALL Lowrance and ALL Simrad Chartplotters.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Someone asked... "what is it" and "why do I need it? Arn't all these reefs on the maps anyway"? 

The answer to that is NO. 

First of all, the original mapping of the reefs was done in 1995 with a bamboo pole and a hand held GPS.. they were much more at the mercy of the wind and tide movement in a small boat and a lot has changed since that time. From hurricanes, droughts, and floods, and back to hurricanes. 

Further more, many of these reefs have never been on a map before. trinity Bay reefs have never been put on a map at all. That's right.. the only ones on the maps are essestially at teh edge of Galveston and Trinity Bay.. go look at all the old maps and you'll find there are no reefs marked further north into trinity. 

What my map does is put the power of your GPS unit to work but not just providing the single waypoing like a golf pin.. but give you the perimeter shape of the reef on your GPS.. you know exactly where you are in relation to the reef, how big it is, when to start and stop your drift. Fish the edges of it if you want to or drift across the entire reef, then start over when your boat gets to the edge of it on your GPS. it's done all the work for you so you can have more places to fish without all the other boats. Gives you options to find good structure with fish on it. 

Any other questions just holla at me.
t


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Tobin Iâ€™m sure you looked at my Kenner build thread and I have all Garmin, id really like to get this from you but you donâ€™t mention that it supports the Garmin line.?


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

txteltech said:


> Tobin Iâ€™m sure you looked at my Kenner build thread and I have all Garmin, id really like to get this from you but you donâ€™t mention that it supports the Garmin line.?


In case you haven't seen it...

_Go here to find out More if you have a Lowrance or Simrad Chartplotter or a Garmin Handheld GPS
http://troutsupport.com/reef-recon/

Unfortunately Garmin does not currently support the technology we are using; we are going to work on a work around but do not currently supply a file for Garmin Chartplottters._


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Thanks Brad. I know, I saw you thread with Yellow Skeeter killer rebuild boss. 

We've got a team together looking for a solution for Garmin. Still, no promises; but we're trying. We'll be working on solutions for all of them actually.


----------



## hookemfaster (Apr 22, 2018)

How about somtehing for Humminbird?


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

hookemfaster said:


> How about somtehing for Humminbird?


Humminbird works with navionics, shouldn't be a problem.

We need Tobin to get this show on the road for us Garmin guys! I'd love to have it!


----------



## O&G-HAND (Nov 27, 2017)

Tobin is already working on something for us Hâ€™bird guys. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gethookedadventures01 (Dec 29, 2015)

Iâ€™m going to have to switch to lowrance now! Im not a fan of my hummingbird anyways.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Well, there's that too. Working on these to see if we can get the same projection on the other brands.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Tobin, you running GIS software?


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Yes, on my PC. Learned it in Grad School. But even then its a challenge messing with the coding of the units.. Luckily all the Lowrance and Simrad interpret the coding I'm using and project the map the way we want to.. I'll be testing some solutions for other brands soon.. can't promising anything. 

We may do a waypoints only version for all the other brands until we figure out how to project the reef lines on the other units. We're working on it though.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

No one realizes that there were over 400 dry holes drilled in Trinity Bay and nearly that many dry holes drilled in Galveston Bay. Each Drill Barge required a well pad to be built on the bottom made of oyster shell or limestone. After the well was drilled, whether it was a dry hole or not, the barge was floated away but the well pad remained leaving hard rock substrate for Oyster spat to land on... we're talking well pad reefs that aren't associated with any well head in sight. Here's what I told Phil Grayson about these reefs in quantity.. "I have 140 well pad reefs in Trinity plus the named reefs. 

Plus, did you know that there were also well pad reefs in Galveston Bay? The area outside of Clear lake? there are 100 of those.. very few of those are marked on maps either. These are reefs that are exclusive of the named reefs like Dow (inner and outer), Lost, Beazly, Fishers, Trinity ect. The Trinity Reefs have never been on a map before ever. 

Hope that helps. Let me know if I can help you install it."


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

This is a good thing guys and girls for those of you who fish that area.

Years ago when Loran C was the way to go we mapped the shell pads of hundreds of gas & oil wells in West Matagorda Bay. 

We continued doing it when Garmin came along and now, most of the well heads and platforms are gone but I can still go right to the shell pad and catch trout if they're there.

Good idea Tobin and I KNOW how much time that took you to do.

TH


----------



## mbj358 (May 13, 2005)

Whats the deal with the new data not being Garmin friendly?


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

mbj358 said:


> Whats the deal with the new data not being Garmin friendly?


That you have to Ask Garmin. I was really saddened when I found out that it wasn't going to work on Garmin. It has to do with how their Chartplotters interpret and display the base code. I'm attempting work arounds but I was not successful yesterday, not to this point at least. Each company has their own proprietary coding and within that coding it may also interpret the file differently. What' funny is that it does work on Garmin Handhelds (76, 78, Montana, and Oregon maybe other handhelds). Garmin stated that they had a different developer for the Chartplotters and the coding / firmware is different than the handhelds. I've tried numerous times to get their help and they say it's not possible.

It does work on all Lowrance and Simrad also BG&E as well - All Navico).

We are working on other brands but it's not something you just wip out overnight.

So, that's the deal.


----------



## mbj358 (May 13, 2005)

Thanks for the explanation. I may have to change units lol.


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

Since Garmin owns Navionics, is there a work around using the navionics chip?


----------



## O&G-HAND (Nov 27, 2017)

mbj358 said:


> Thanks for the explanation. I may have to change units lol.


I have Garmin and Hâ€™bird on my boat. Love my new Solix15 Mega!! and Tobin is working on Hâ€™bird too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

RUFcaptain said:


> Since Garmin owns Navionics, is there a work around using the navionics chip?


We'll write this down, but it's highly unlikely, and every-time you update the Navionics chip it would over write the Reef Recon code out of it.


----------



## jr22dad (Mar 24, 2013)

Works like a champ. Hopefully I can keep from erasing them when I delete my "trails". But, they reload very quickly and shout out to Tobin for answering questions via email while I was out on the water learning my new HDS 12.

Thanks again Tobin

Bernie


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

You're welcome Bernie!


----------



## Ryan H. (May 10, 2011)

how much? Seems like a fantastic tool.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

it's invaluable to anyone running west or chocolate. Probably to anyone really wanting to hit new shell in East or Galveston when everyone is on the pvc pipes. The ability to see exactly where the shallow reefs are even when the base map hasn't updated it... Knowing the size and shape of a reef without having to pull out a map and try to guess where the effe the boat is super valuable makes single waypoint maps obsolete. Identifies where the shell is reduced to little sand like fragments and where the shell is growing back (best shell and oyster substrate)... took 3 years to make. Has a waypoint list of hull wreckers that are current. If you click on the buy now button it will take you to the download site and the price is there. I've been told it's a superb value.

https://troutsupport.com/reef-recon/


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

There are 200 reefs in Trinity that have never been on any map before. Over a 100 in Galveston Bay, many having never been on a map before. Again, this is exclusive of the old named reefs. 

I've been getting a lot of questions about
'I already have navionics' will it work over that. Yes
"I already have hotspots' will it work with that. Yes
'I already have 2 cards in the slots, can I still use it even though I have 2 cards in the slots? Yes. 

Works will all the scenarios, works with all Lowrance and Simrad Models. All.


----------



## Andy_Holland_25 (Aug 8, 2007)

Tobin are you actively working on this same kind of project for Sabine Lake?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

We would love to eventually offer this for all Texas bays but we're not actively scanning Sabine or the others yet.


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

Well worth it guys, price is minuscule compared to a new lower unit.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Not to mention having a couple hundred extra options to fish if people are covering up your reef.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Getting some reports of guys out using it and they're liking what it's doing for them. During tough fishing days it's giving them an edge... can't wait to hear what happens when we finally get some decent fishing weather.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

here's an email that came in the other day.


----------



## FISHIN COUG (Sep 28, 2004)

Tobin, any luck with Garmin units or should I fork out the cash to make a change?


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

I'm working on a file right now that will be the base file for the Garmin, Bird, and Ray.. I'm hoping I can get it done in a month given no unforseen gotcha's. So hold off for now... 

It will look a little different. There will be connecting lines between each reef... what I'll call 'Next Reef' technology... you could just follow the line to the next reef. But it will show all the reef boundaries and that's the main thing right. I'm having to totally redraw the file.. one click at a time.. it's tedious, but I'll get it done.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Finally Found a Lorance that it won't go onto.. well, sort of. It was a Lowrance depth finder with no GPS... These are units with an X like a Mark5 X Pro. These units don't have GPS and are not Chartplotters. Reef Recon works in any Chartplotter Model. 

I've gotten a lot of qeustions lately as to if someone already has Navionics. The file works perfectly and integrates with / works well with / and overlays a Navionics map. So if you already have a Navionics on your Chartplotter then Adding Reef Recon is the 'next level' to add tons and tons of information that will help you find fish with your chartplotter. Fish arn't tied down anywhere, but having the best and latest information as to the location, size, and shape of the reef and knowing where you are on it is very helpful to catching fish, both trout and reds.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

All other Lowrance and Simrad models with actual GPS and chart are working great. I'm working on the beta file for the other brands


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Someone asked how I'm doing with the file for the other brands. - I'm about 1/4 the way done on it. I'm having to redraw the entire file of about 50,000 points.. it's slow tedius work but working on it every day for you guys. The map currently works with all Lowrance and all Simrad units as long as it's a GPS chartplotter and not just a depthfinder. 

Also, it works great overlaying a third party map like Navionics or Cmap or the base machine map. It can even be used if you have only 1 slot... Tell your friends with Lowrance or Simrad units about it.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

troutsupport said:


> Someone asked how I'm doing with the file for the other brands. - I'm about 1/4 the way done on it. I'm having to redraw the entire file of about 50,000 points.. it's slow tedius work but working on it every day for you guys. The map currently works with all Lowrance and all Simrad units as long as it's a GPS chartplotter and not just a depthfinder.
> 
> Also, it works great overlaying a third party map like Navionics or Cmap or the base machine map. It can even be used if you have only 1 slot... Tell your friends with Lowrance or Simrad units about it.


This is great News Tobin. I will be buying it the day you release it. Keep us informed!


----------



## Jerrym (May 12, 2013)

when are you going to have it for garmin?


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

Great news! I'm excited to see how it comes out on the Garmin.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Wow! What a job!!!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Can't promise a date yet, just know I'm working on the file every day. It's actually quite and undertaking. I will post up when it's ready.


----------



## Jerrym (May 12, 2013)

I posted that before reading your reply about you working on it. Frustrated that all the suppliers cant make it easy for all of us to be able to upgrade etc. Your work i appreciated, I know it must be a pain in the as-. 

Anxious to see your final product, keep me on the list when you get finished with it. I will test it out. 

Thanks 

Jerry Montgomery


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

You bet Jerry. Workin on it every day.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Someone asked what all the different colors on the reefs were. Here is the list of how we classified the reefs and the colors we suggested be used for them.

Shallow Dangerous Reefs (marked in red) - These are reefs that are right under the surface and sometimes exposed. Do not hit them with a boat. However, from now - October these can be very good to catch redfish in and near. 

Caution Reef (Drk Red or similar coloration to warn you) - These reefs could come into play during low tide periods and especially winter time lowtides. I still don't suggest driving over them. These depths make great trout and redfish areas during the spring and fall, and on some warm winter days as well. 

Deep (Best Oyster Substrate - Purple) - These are areas that have oyster, oyster shell, or hard substrate that is recovering and can collect more oyster for growth. These are the best shell areas in the bay for the summer for trout and a few reds as well. This is where you should be hunting for trout right now. 

Scatr or Scattered Oyster shell (Teal). These are large areas of mud and scattered shell and are great for fall and winter, good for summer as well. 

Degraded Reefs (Grey or Olive) I originally made these gray but it's hard to see against the light blue background, I changed this to olive at the last minute. These are old reefs that were hit very hard by the drought that ended 3 years ago. During the ends of the drought the salinity level in Upper Galveston Bay and the northwest side of Trinity were considerably over 22ppt. and that is high enough that oyster predators such as the Oyster Drill could survive and feed on the live oysters killing and destroying hundreds of acres of reef. Now those reefs are only covered in tiny shell fragments referred to as hash. Some of these reefs no longer have suitable substrate for oyster, some will take years to repopulate if they don't become covered in sediment. However, most of these come off the bottom as a hump or some other topographic relief so fish sometimes hold on them. They are just not the best. I don't totally ignore them, but I do focus on the best shell areas unless I see sign of fish. 

Edges (Blue) - These are edges of reef where they are cut by channels, some of these are also old channel edges. Edges are great drop offs to fish during the right time of year when there is bait present. We strongly suggest against anyone navigating using any of the files mainly since there is a 2-3 second delay between the boats movement and what a GPS Chartplotter displays some more. Be careful and use your head. 

hope that helps.. tons of reefs out there with no one one them.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Working on reconfiguring the Garmin, Bird, and Ray file so it will work with their firmware. 
It's going slow, file has to be completely rebuilt.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Here's a sneak peak for all those that have Radar on their boat. FishinGuy came up with a unique combined use between Reef Recon and using radar... sent this to me in pm.... see below. Hint... the boats he's talking about show up as Red diagonal streaks


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Potlicker Recon!


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*Lowrance 3G....*

Pot-lick made easy....and they never know it

mark em' and come back later....to find ...no structure and no fish ...LOL


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Momma's Worry said:


> mark em' and come back later....to find ...no structure and no fish ...LOL


Not with Reef Recon - structure is all been detail scanned, evaluated, and delineated my friend.

We've already eliminated the reefs that have so shell on them. There are quite a few of them.


----------



## O&G-HAND (Nov 27, 2017)

hehehehe! I canâ€™t wait to see this with my Hâ€™Bird as I have radar too. lol 

Thanks for the tip!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

Momma's Worry said:


> Pot-lick made easy....and they never know it
> 
> mark em' and come back later....to find ...no structure and no fish ...LOL


was referring to Lake Livingston's striper/ white bass mostly......


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Momma's Worry said:


> was referring to Lake Livingston's striper/ white bass mostly......


Ohh, well, Shyeah! It does happen, happens in salt too.. potlicker potlicking a newby or someone else that's just generally casting on a herd of mullet rafts out in the middle that minutes before had a slick pop off... a tanker and drift by the mullet raft... I mean that will turn some heads for sure. :mpd:


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Helped a guy yesterday install Reef Recon on his unit. Once he got it installed and looked on the map, ... his reaction "All these point and reefs... This is ALL your work. WOW" super happy customer. 

Ya'll tell your friends with Lowrance and Simrad units so we can keep working on the other brands.


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

Itâ€™s a game changer!


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

troutsupport said:


> Helped a guy yesterday install Reef Recon on his unit. Once he got it installed and looked on the map, ... his reaction "All these point and reefs... This is ALL your work. WOW" super happy customer.
> 
> Ya'll tell your friends with Lowrance and Simrad units so we can keep working on the other brands.


I just had a simrad GO9 xse installed in my 22â€™ xtreme specifically for this. Iâ€™ve always had Garmin units, so this is definitely a change for me. Iâ€™ll be downloading everything this week, and am really looking forward to enjoying all of the hard work that you put into it. Thanks for doing what you do.

Side note...the simrad unit came with a gps receiver that was DOA, so I hope to have the replacement soon!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Well that sucks about the GPS reciever being DOA. Hope you get that fixed quick. I've been happy with Navico's customer service, they should do you right.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Getting a couple comments back and looking a small test file for the other units. 

Ya'll tell your Lowrance and Simrad Friends.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

This came in from Sid French

"Congrats on a very useful and much needed tool you have provided. Fished today out of a friends boat today who first purchased the reef recon(before I did and he did make the adjustments), we fished three reefs today we had never fished before and had success. Fished another we had been fishing but were able to fine tune the drifts. Gave us a lot of confidence.

Sid"


----------



## CaptHallie (May 25, 2018)

*Overlay of Reefs on Navionics Maps*

Someone may have already asked this but how do you do it? Do you need to have two SD slots on your unit and run your card and Navionics at the same time?


----------



## Icetrey (Oct 8, 2007)

Everytime I get an update I get excited and then sad again once I open the thread, thinking that you're updating to let us know the program can now be used on Garmins...



Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

CaptHallie said:


> Someone may have already asked this but how do you do it? Do you need to have two SD slots on your unit and run your card and Navionics at the same time?


No, just one slot is all that is needed. Reef Recon file will be imported into the unit, then put back in your navionics card. The reefs will show up over / on top of any base map... such as navionics or others. Also, if someone has hot spots or something similar this is a very great tool to add to that and you don't have to change anything. You'll love adding this to your arsenal.



ICETrey said:


> I get excited and then sad again once I open the thread, thinking that you're updating to let us know the program can now be used on Garmins...


 Ahhhhhhh... oh, man! :headknock

Working on it brotha. Trying to get some work on it everyday. The file contains about 60,000 waypoints worth of information ... just for Galveston. I'll keep at it till it's Done!!!!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Working on the wells in Trinity Bay for it next.. that and moving along with the West Bay area.


----------



## CaptHallie (May 25, 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

You Bet.. here's a note that came in yesterday from my email. 

"Tobin, the marks in Reef Recon are right on!"


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Getting some good comments back in from Guys using reef recon.. especially those fishing west bay that never have before.. This will turn West and Chocolate into areas that are fishable.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Glad to see guys are putting Reef Recon to work.. one of the biggest advantages of it will be Trinity and Chocolate.. which we all know do not contain fish ;-)


----------



## curtisd (Sep 17, 2010)

*Get It*

I bought this the night before a fishing trip to west bay. Just put on a new lower unit and this was the first trip to west bay for me. It was easy to load into my Lowrance 7.

Launched at GBC, Ran all around the channels and barge canals from Tikki, Flamingo Isle, the Deer Islands and Oxen Bayou. Found some fish and navigated through with ease.

The tell tale sign was when we pulled the boat and the factory paint on my lower unit looked brand new. That alone made it worth the purchase.

So get it, actually don't get it, I don't want the secret out.

Nice work Tobin.


----------



## Big Bay (May 14, 2013)

Whatâ€™s the eta on Garmins....Iâ€™m itchin to get it I have a feeling Iâ€™ll be fishing in the boat more if I do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Tobin, if I get it now for my Garmin handheld, I won't have to buy it again for my Garmin chart plotter when you have it available will I ? Or should I just wait ?


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Yeah Bocephus, if someone buys it for a handheld right now, I'll grandfather the Garmin file for them when the Chartplotter file is ready. I wouldn't go out and buy a unit for it... just to update everyone I'm looking at sometime this spring for completion. I've been sidelined by other business issues but hope to get back to the file very soon. Shooting for fishing show timeframe right now. Thats not a hard date but I'll do my best to be close.


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

Guys - 

I'm no fishing guide, or expert by any means, but Reef Recon is,at least in my opinion, legit. I am very happy with it, and am blown away with how easy it was to install, how thorough it actually is, and the amount of work that Tobin put into it. It's one of those items that is an actual game changer. Buy with confidence.


----------



## mattfox (Jun 6, 2014)

Do you have 1 that will work with Humminbird?


----------



## O&G-HAND (Nov 27, 2017)

mattfox said:


> Do you have 1 that will work with Humminbird?


Heâ€™s working on Hâ€™Bird too but not ready. Iâ€™m in the same boat as you as I have the Solix15.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Right. Im working on the file for Garmin, 'Bird, and Raymarine. Current completion estimate is this coming spring. Projecting for the Fishing Show - but that is just an estimate.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

I'm getting asked a lot about what units people should purchase to run Reef Recon. Reef Recon will work on ALL Lowrance and ALL Simrad units. It will also work on Garmin Handheld units like the 76 and 78 models, Oregon, and Montanna. I'm still working on the Garmin and Bird file and its' going to take some time. It's a painstakingly slow accomplishment to redraw the entire file to work with those units, but it'll get done for you guys.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Shooting for fishing show, anything earlier will be an overshoot. Working on it at least some every day.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

I'm hearing from a lot of Lowrance guys that are getting new units in the next year. Their question is if they get reef recon now, will they have to buy it again when they upgrade their unit. Answer- as long as the person deletes the file off the old unit, then they are still within the license agreement. If anyone is in that boat, they can contact me closer to their upgrade and I'll walk them through the simple process.. besides, you'll want to take your waypoints with you anyway. Right now the above will only work if they upgrade to another Lowrance or Simrad product.. in the future we'll have all brands and work with guys to help them upgrade to what ever brand they want.


----------



## mattfox (Jun 6, 2014)

How are these saved to the unit (waypoints, tracks, trails, etc.)


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

That is correct. That way it shows up over whatever 3rd party map you want to use.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

This came to me in email last night from Darrel Bettencourt 

"I couldn't stand it yesterday morning, curiosity was killing me. Launched at eagle point around one p.m., came home with eight fish. And home is in Montgomery...hour and forty five drive. I've been fishing per the popular map and with reef recon I've realized there are so many more opportunities available. Thank you for what you have done!"


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

The scattered mud and shell areas that I have mapped will be killer for this fall and into winter.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Tobin
You are a master at this stuff. Killer product.

Customizing one sled at a time 
Mobile Marine audio and electronics 
832-726-5513
www.yellowskeeter.com


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

It was a LOT of hard work. The biggest part was that I really didn't fish at all for about a year and a half to get it down. I made a cast or two at first light or dark, but if I fished it cut into the scanning time and it's just one of those things where any amount of time not spent scanning isn't going to get it done. It was those years the fish were stacked in east bay, and I was scanning while everyone was killing it in east bay. Long long long hours each day, and a lot of computer time after that, and had to have a new site built just to deliver it. Whew!!! All so I could help my pods find a few more fish and know where that stuff was in west bay as well.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Purchased Reef Recon and have to say, this is amazing. Haven't to try it on the water yet but will use it tomorrow. Thanks Tobin for all your hard work!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

You are welcome Soldier!!! Still have to hunt the fish but at least it gives everyone options and the best structure out there to fish and know the size and shape of each reef and see it on the GPS over Navionics or what ever map.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

This came in through gmail this morning. 

"I was finally able to get down to Galveston and go fishing with this installed in my boat. Very cool!

Thank you." - Derek Dezell


----------



## SeaIsleDweller (Jun 27, 2013)

I installed reef recon on my Lowrance over the weekend .. it is a great tool and I appreciate you taking the time to make it.


----------



## ktdtx (Dec 16, 2006)

Paid the money, downloaded the required file for my Lowrance HDS Gen3.
Installed it and so far just looked at the colors while boat sitting in my sling while wondering if I'll get some water in my house from these silly high tides.


Fishing tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Awesome guys, thank you. Go fish!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

I had a guide fish in one of his customers boats. He called up to purchase Reef Recon. He said it was like 'turning a lite switch on' each time the crossed a line into a marked reef area. numerous customers keep letting me know that they're very happy with the detail, thoroughness, and precision of what we've put together.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Working on the Garmin and Hummingbird file almost everyday. it's a huge rework of the file.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Whew! Backpack with computer fell the otherday, I was having trouble recovering the file for a bit but I finally got it all working. Apparently the macs have a reset process after a fall. Good to go.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

it's funny, I used what I learned from making reef recon to catch a Musky this week in Mn. Side scanned the weed growth around and underwater island last week.. came back Wednesday and I knew exactly how far to cast and the depths to work my lure.. 45" Musky Bucket List Fish. It's a 'working vacation' though.. back to work today. Knowing where you are in relation to the structure is super key whether you are fishing for trout, reds, flounder.. almost all fish relate to structure. Reef recon has done all the side scanning for you, you'll know the depth range as the reefs are layered by whether they are 


* Shallow DNGR (Danger) - Brightest Red. These can be good for redfish late summer through fall. 
* Caution (Drk Red) These are reefs that might come into range of the lower unit on low tide.. particularly on winter low tides. On normal tides I wouldn't run right over them either. Good for trout spring and fall. Some in Winter on moderate weather. 
* Deep Oyster and Oyster Substrate (Purple) - These are the best substrate and best live shell. The drought of 7 years killed a lot of reefs and some will never come back. These areas in the purple or 'Deep' have already started coming back or have good shell or the right conditions for regrowth or both. 
* Degraded.. these are reefs that were killed and decimated by the drought. Some will never come back / some will. However, even though they are free of oyster shell and no live oyster, most of them do form humps or offer some relief off the bay floor so occasionally there will be some fish on them. I'd focus on the other reef types like Deep Best and Caution for fishing first though.. those have better oyster. 
* Edges (Blue).. these are edges of channels in select areas, Old channels can be great fishing along the edge of them. 
* Scatr - Scattered Oyster on mud bottom. These areas are not reef but have a mud bottom and scattered oyster shells.. they are good for trout when the trout are in those areas almost all year but particularly Fall, Winter, and Spring.


----------



## Txflats121 (Oct 29, 2014)

now i am totally hesitant on ordering the humming bird/ ulterra ipilot- link combo.. whats the probability this will work with the bird units is it a matter or programming and or software ? i want this as i have never fished Galveston bay and i think this is almost a must have for someone like myself


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Absolutely a must have for anyone fishing the entire Galveston bay complex all the way down to Christmas bay. Even if only fishing one day you will never regret getting it. Reef Recon is powerful info for next level fishing.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Txflats121 said:


> whats the probability this will work with the bird units is it a matter or programming and or software


 If I have anything to do with it... Yes it will work when it gets done. It will come down figuring out the correct import procedure, and some settings. Still in the redraw phase.

Thanks SGREM.

The first reaction when most guys get it to load up on the Lowrance or Simrad
"OMG, How long did it take for you to side scan all this stuff; this is amazing!"


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

Txflats121 said:


> now i am totally hesitant on ordering the humming bird/ ulterra ipilot- link combo.. whats the probability this will work with the bird units is it a matter or programming and or software ? i want this as i have never fished Galveston bay and i think this is almost a must have for someone like myself


Just get a Lowrance and be done with it! There are deals on the Carbon units now.


----------



## callsignsleepy (Apr 3, 2007)

Txflats121 said:


> now i am totally hesitant on ordering the humming bird/ ulterra ipilot- link combo.. whats the probability this will work with the bird units is it a matter or programming and or software ? i want this as i have never fished Galveston bay and i think this is almost a must have for someone like myself


I have the bird/iPilot combo and I am glad I have it. I love that they talk to each other and that I can tell the trolling motor to go to a specific waypoint, or create a route that the trolling motor will use. I would keep with the bird/iPilot combo...Tobin will release a new version come spring anyways. Plus if you really must have it now, just get a handheld GPS that will work with the current version of Reef Recon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Working on it as much as possible during this slow period. About halfway through Chocolate Bay


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

troutsupport said:


> Working on it as much as possible during this slow period. About halfway through Chocolate Bay


Let me know if you run into an anomalies .... there are more than one culverts that fell off dredging boats in places that would amaze people....and reefs with fish, anglers blow by every day .....


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Thanks Mudskipper!!! 

I hit one milestone yesterday finishing the redraw of one of the layers. others are started and at various stages.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

On to working on the Caution Layer. The reefs identified as caution are great for trout fall, winter, and spring. They will be very near the surface after winter cold front drops the tide and on normal tide be covered up and you can't see them.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

So great to see guys reactions after installing this on their GPS. Many have been "This is awesome", "Oh My God, You did all this?" and others have just flat out cursed. Many many happy customers. 

im still at work on the other brands, let your friends that have lowrance and simrad know it's available.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Here's a screenshot and a couple pictures that came in just a couple days ago.. pretty much says it all.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Guys, don't forget about Reef Recon as a Christmas Gifts for your fishing buddies. If you fish with a guy that has a Lowrance or Simrad, please let them know for me. 

Still working on the file for the other units.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

It's been really great to see how many guys are super happy about reef recon. Tell your friends that have Lowrance and Simrad models for me.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Here's a short summary of the Layers of Reef Recon
* Shallow DNGR Danger - Brightest Red. These can be good for redfish 
* Caution (Drk Red) These are reefs that might come into range of the lower unit on low tide.. particularly on winter low tides. On normal tides I wouldn't run right over them either. Good for trout. 
* Deep (Purple) - These are the best substrate and best live shell. The drought of 7 years killed a lot of reefs; These areas in the purple or 'Deep' have already started coming back or have good shell or the right conditions for regrowth or both. 
* Degraded.. these are reefs that were killed and decimated by the drought. Some will never come back / Some will. However, even though they are free of oyster shell and no live oyster, most of them do form humps or offer some relief off the bay floor so occasionally there will be some fish on them. 
* Edges (Blue).. these are edges of channels in select areas. 
* Scatr - Scatted oyster on mud bottom. These areas are not reef but have a mud bottom and scattered oyster shells.


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

Is there an ETA on the Garmin version?


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

I'm shooting for early to mid March.. I'd like to have it available at the same time the Fishing show hits. I'm a little over halfway done.


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

troutsupport said:


> I'm shooting for early to mid March.. I'd like to have it available at the same time the Fishing show hits. I'm a little over halfway done.


I'm in when it is ready.. Thanks very much.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Sounds good, I'll be working on it a lot of the next couple of weeks. I haven't fished much at all ... trying to stay focused on running all the TroutSupport items and working on this file.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Each day is more progress. Tell your friends if they have a Lowrance or Simrad.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

as we spoke... ill be waiting for the hummingbird helix download


----------



## waterman1971 (Aug 29, 2011)

How do you identify the reefs? Would you share some screen shots of the sidescan images of the structure you are mapping?


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

You can see a good bit of it here in this clip... I'll be done with the file for the other brands in March if you have a Garmin or some other brand.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Helped Tracey Findlay install his on his hook last night. He was super appreciative for the install help since he is new to Lowrance with a new Hook.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Guys a lot of the current fish being caught have been over shell in 4-5', if you know where that is, you can find a few fish. Good luck to you. Let me know if I can help, i'm continually working on the file for Garmin. One byte at a time.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Even going to put some time on it on the weekends to make sure it gets done.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

troutsupport said:


> Even going to put some time on it on the weekends to make sure it gets done.


Looking forward to it !


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Awesome... I'm working on the last 2 layers now.. working on trinity well pad reefs, there are 200 of them... many without a wellhead to locate them. The last layer will be the old dead reefs, then Im hoping to get out and water test the file on the boat with SunCoast Marine's Barry Shanyfelt. He's got dual Garmins on a big Mowdy. Well, at least this is the plan. Working on it. Tell your friends that have Lowrance or Simrad so I can keep focused on working on it.


----------



## uscgnazzario (Feb 1, 2015)

If you need a boat with a Garmin for test purposes I'm your man! Looking forward to the product. Keep up the great work.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

I just started the last layer... but it's the biggest one. Will keep everyone posted on progress.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

uscgnazzario said:


> If you need a boat with a Garmin for test purposes I'm your man! Looking forward to the product. Keep up the great work.


Thank you for the offer. I don't ever not appreciate it.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

uscgnazzario said:


> If you need a boat with a Garmin for test purposes I'm your man! Looking forward to the product. Keep up the great work.


X2.....I have a house on Bastrop bayou 8-10 minutes by boat from Bastrop bay. Be glad to test it out for you....:biggrin:


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Thank You Brete


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

What is the latest on the Garmin card?


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

About 80%. ... I keep moving forward as much as possible everyday.


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## cowboydanrice (Feb 3, 2019)

Thanks for your hard work!


----------



## chacho1234 (May 4, 2010)

How about the Raymarine? Is it gonna also be ready around the same time as Garmin


----------



## tamucc04 (Jun 21, 2011)

Awesome Super Excited about the Garmin Card will definitely be a customer for it!


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

Just purchased the new garmin plus 94sv. I'll be waiting on the garmin file for sure. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Parafirediesel (Oct 9, 2009)

Any updates on Humminbird units?


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

The file I'm working on will work on the Garmin, RayMarine, and HummingBird units. The difference will be the import methods, hopefully it won't take too long to figure out the import methods to get a trail into most of those units. I think of all of them the Ray Marine might be the more challenging one... but I don't shy away from challenges.


----------



## chacho1234 (May 4, 2010)

Awesome can't wait until it's ready. I'll be brushing up with my troutsupport videos in the meantime.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Thank ChaCo!!! every day is progress.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

I just finished another very large layer... I have one more very large layer left... Probably get some time on it this weekend but it will still take a week or two to complete the reformat and cleanup. Then we'll begin some testing but that should be pretty short. 

I'm shooting for mid march. Maybe a little bit before that.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

troutsupport said:


> I just finished another very large layer... I have one more very large layer left... Probably get some time on it this weekend but it will still take a week or two to complete the reformat and cleanup. Then we'll begin some testing but that should be pretty short.
> 
> I'm shooting for mid march. Maybe a little bit before that.


Take your time and get it right. We can wait.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Thanks Pipeliner, I appreciate that and ya'll know I'm all about putting a great product out. hard at work at it right now.


----------



## Big Bay (May 14, 2013)

Is it gonna be ready for the show?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaIsleDweller (Jun 27, 2013)

Are the files you are working on now for both bird and garmin?


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

Guys. Give him some time and read the post above. It's all in ......there. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Big Bay said:


> Is it gonna be ready for the show?


I'm hoping to have the GPX file by then... working hard to try to get that done. But I probably won't be at the show... so we'll have it hear.



> Are the files you are working on now for both bird and garmin?


As long as the unit will take the gpx format on import of trails and waypoints it should work on any brand Garmin, 'Bird, Ray, etc. Where it will take me a little time will be the conversion to the older import methods.

No worries on asking questions, I do appreciate the idea though but unfortunately I can't stop my business to work on it.. the hardest thing for me is that I have to spend so much time spreading the word about dvds and lures and all the business related bs... luckily i'm blessed to have the greatest customers in the world and they tell their friends a good bit.. but still it's pretty daunting. Ask away and i'll try to check in daily.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Tobin, are you saying that the fishing community needs to spread the word about the awesome videos and baits so you can finish the garmin and hbird maps.
You know if you say the word we can make that happen for you to allow time to finish the maps...... then the rest of us can purchase the maps and rave about those too....
Good luck, sounds like you are in the homestretch..


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

DPFISHERMAN said:


> Tobin, are you saying that the fishing community needs to spread the word about the awesome videos and baits so you can finish the garmin and hbird maps.
> You know if you say the word we can make that happen for you to allow time to finish the maps...... then the rest of us can purchase the maps and rave about those too....
> Good luck, sounds like you are in the homestretch..


That would absolutely be welcomed help.

Just finished an 11 hour Day on Reef Recon.gpx 8am... to 7pm. Now to fill some orders and get them to the post office.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

troutsupport said:


> That would absolutely be welcomed help.
> 
> Just finished an 11 hour Day on Reef Recon.gpx 8am... to 7pm. Now to fill some orders and get them to the post office.


You know if I was close to Austin I would be over there filling orders so you could do the computer files...

So come on guys, let do the marketing for the next month so Tobin can finish the files for Birds and Garmin....


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Thank you guys. I appreciate the help you've giving me. Keep it up... I'm getting close.. As long as file conversion goes well I should have something this week... for the units that will take a .gpx file at least which will be the newer model Garmin, Ray, and Bird units. If it has to be converted to other file formats I can do it, it will just take time and import processes can be a little haphazard.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

That is great news Tobin....Keep up the great work, I know it has been a long process.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Ok... don't get excited or anything... Major Major Major milestone reached. Finished the redraw of the file... SHushhhh!!!! I still have to convert it to the GPX format and consolidate... I'm hoping to have a Beta File by Tomorrow... so save a little of that boat show budget for the file ....I'm sure if you forgo the $12 beer you'll have enough for the file.... just saying. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

This file will be a GPX format and should work for all the 'Bird, Garmin, Ray and others that will import a GPX file either directly via sd card or thru Homeport or some similar install software. Older units in those brands required other formats... which we can convert to but that will take a little time.. as well as the import processes will have to be figured out. That said, we'll help everyone get it into their machines in due time and as fast as possible. 

Be patient as we deploy... we'll get everyone taken care of.


----------



## acassidy (Jun 25, 2004)

Thank you so much for making this work with Garmin GPS. I am so excited and can't wait to order it. Can you please announce once it is released.
Thank you so much!!
Archie


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Yes Sir I'll start a new big announcement thread when it's ready.


----------



## tamucc04 (Jun 21, 2011)

WooHoo Awesome news. Im a Rockport Transplant that is in Houston now. While I still fish the water down there often will be amazing to have a big hand up with Reef Recon on learning Galveston waters closer to home.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

Galveston bay is going to look like oyster season is open after being closed for 5 years

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Tested a file and I need to make some adjustments to it. I'm hoping to complete that by end of the week. Just a little longer guys. 

t


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

troutsupport said:


> Tested a file and I need to make some adjustments to it. I'm hoping to complete that by end of the week. Just a little longer guys.
> 
> t


Take your time.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Doing some testing now. I'll let everyone know when it's ready.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Ok. Update time. This is a 'soft release' I have the Garmin File up and at least two anglers have successfully imported it into Garmin 74 and 94 units. If you are adept and importing a GPX file into your unit then have at it. What we don't have right now are the help files to show everyone how to import them. You'll need to find the right size sd or micro sd card for your unit and you may have to format it in the unit before transfering the file. I'll be working on this (with the help of a couple others) to make a list of the proper import instructions. If your unit is an older Garmin and takes a different file type you may have to convert my file using homeport prior to install. The GPX file can be converted using homeport to the older garmin versions.

The Raymarine file is also up but I haven't tested the import for it yet. Humming bird file import is still being figured out. It's a process. I'm not going to make a big official release until we get some specific steps for import lined out. But it's on the site and I'll help you figure it out if need be.

https://troutsupport.com/reef-recon/


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Ok, at least 4 Garmins have Reef Recon installed. it seems pretty straight forward. These have been 74 and 94 units. If anyone needs any help importing it let me know. Dont feel like you have to wait until the help files are up, we'll get you take care of.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Just a quick note. The reason the original file from Lowrance didn't work, and why I had to spend 9 months redrawing the file is because the non Lowrance / Simrad brands, (aka Garmin, Raymarine, Humming bird) use a technology that caused a lot of random lines connecting the reefs with random unorganized lines all over the map. The overlay became unreadable. I redrew the file inserting the connection lines in an organized manner so they would not interfere with using the map while on the water. This is the only way the product could be delivered. It does look like I'll have to work out a small bug with regards to color of each trail for the older units that use ADM files (740 ect) but the information is all there. When I get an updated file I'll let those know that already have it. It will be sometime in late April. But for those with the units newer than 2013 it should be fine.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

We figured out the import method for the older Garmins. It can be done with homeport. I'll convert the file in my new website when that is up so they won't need to do that. But it's up and running.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Over all going well, a few hicups on imports here or there. Growing pains for expanding services. We'll get it all figured out, just give us time. A Reminder guys, the Garmin File had to have all the reefs connected. But overall it's fairly well organized and all the information is there. For deep reef fishing you can use the connection lines to to go from reef to reef; it was the only way the Garmin units would allow the data to be displayed.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

troutsupport said:


> Just a quick note. The reason the original file from Lowrance didn't work, and why I had to spend 9 months redrawing the file is because the non Lowrance / Simrad brands, (aka Garmin, Raymarine, Humming bird) use a technology that caused a lot of random lines connecting the reefs with random unorganized lines all over the map. The overlay became unreadable. I redrew the file inserting the connection lines in an organized manner so they would not interfere with using the map while on the water. This is the only way the product could be delivered. It does look like I'll have to work out a small bug with regards to color of each trail for the older units that use ADM files (740 ect) but the information is all there. When I get an updated file I'll let those know that already have it. It will be sometime in late April. But for those with the units newer than 2013 it should be fine.


Dang so you basically had to make it one long arse route traveling around all of the reefs?


----------



## Boat 2 (Sep 22, 2016)

Troutsupport, I recently purchased a Garmin echomap plus 63CV. Will your file work on this unit ? I am waiting on the memory card with the All US and Western Canadian waters. It should be here in a couple of days.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Boat 2 said:


> Troutsupport, I recently purchased a Garmin echomap plus 63CV. Will your file work on this unit ? I am waiting on the memory card with the All US and Western Canadian waters. It should be here in a couple of days.


Yes it will.


----------



## callsignsleepy (Apr 3, 2007)

troutsupport said:


> Just a quick note. The reason the original file from Lowrance didn't work, and why I had to spend 9 months redrawing the file is because the non Lowrance / Simrad brands, (aka Garmin, Raymarine, Humming bird) use a technology that caused a lot of random lines connecting the reefs with random unorganized lines all over the map. The overlay became unreadable. I redrew the file inserting the connection lines in an organized manner so they would not interfere with using the map while on the water. This is the only way the product could be delivered. It does look like I'll have to work out a small bug with regards to color of each trail for the older units that use ADM files (740 ect) but the information is all there. When I get an updated file I'll let those know that already have it. It will be sometime in late April. But for those with the units newer than 2013 it should be fine.


So can I purchase the updated version on your website? Or just go directly thru you. I have helix 7 (2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat 2 (Sep 22, 2016)

troutsupport said:


> Yes it will.


Tobin, Iâ€™m sure this is a dumb question but Iâ€™m old so bear with me. I installed the All US and Canadian West Coast chip into my unit. Iâ€™m assuming your reef overlay comes on a chip also. Now do I take out the chip I just installed and insert the Reef Rencon chip and will it cancel out the info in my unit now. Hope Iâ€™m not wasting your time but would like to know before I spend the money. Iâ€™m retired and on a fixed income and just need to know. Iâ€™m excited about placing the order. Thank you for your time.

John.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

callsignsleepy said:


> So can I purchase the updated version on your website? Or just go directly thru you. I have helix 7 (2018)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Helix (Hummingbird) isn't quite ready yet. We've got to work on the import process for it.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Boat 2 said:


> Tobin, Iâ€™m sure this is a dumb question but Iâ€™m old so bear with me. I installed the All US and Canadian West Coast chip into my unit. Iâ€™m assuming your reef overlay comes on a chip also. Now do I take out the chip I just installed and insert the Reef Rencon chip and will it cancel out the info in my unit now. Hope Iâ€™m not wasting your time but would like to know before I spend the money. Iâ€™m retired and on a fixed income and just need to know. Iâ€™m excited about placing the order. Thank you for your time.
> 
> John.


;-) I'm ALMOST old TOO ;-)

You'll temporarily remove your navionics card, import our Reef Recon File into the unit, then put your Navionics chip back in the slot.

For Lowrance units this is what the whole process looks like from start to finish. The newer Lowrance units take up to 32gb micro sd. Some older ones require a 2gb card.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Will be deep reef time before you know it. You'll want options this year, more and more pvc pipe hunters (potlickers) every year.


----------



## gethookedadventures01 (Dec 29, 2015)

troutsupport said:


> Helix (Hummingbird) isn't quite ready yet. We've got to work on the import process for it.


Any kind of idea when it will be ready? Just trying to judge if I need to go buy a lowarance and just have two units.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

I can't promise any time lines on the 'bird. All I can tell you is that I should have more time to work on it this week finally. I need a Hummingbird unit here at my office.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

So it works on Garmin now?


----------



## chief mike (Jul 6, 2014)

Tobin, will you be doing a Reef Recon map of Aransas Bay or Copano Bay anytime soon?


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

It's on the list as the next area. Once all the units for Galveston are working correctly we'll somehow start working on that area. It took 9months of full time (with overtime- seriously I was on the water from sun up until sundown most days, it was brutal) on the water idling back and forth to map the Galveston Complex reefs and another 9 months of computer time.. All i can say is it's next. We'll do Nueces, Corpus, Copano, and Aransas, Mesquite. I wouldn't get too excited just yet tho, patience my friends.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

I'm making an edit today on the Garmin Beta file so it imports correctly into Legacy units. Will probably make an announcement tonight about the Garmin file being finished.


----------

